# Blue Cheese Souffle



## kansasgirl (Sep 24, 2004)

This is a great appetizer.

Blue Cheese Souffle
1  Envelope unflavored gelatin 
2 tb Cool water 
4 tb Sweet butter 
4 oz Cream cheese 
4 oz Blue cheese, softened 
1  Egg, separated 
1 ts Dijon mustard 
1/2 c Heavy cream, whipped 

1.Soften gelatin in cool water, then gently stir over low heat to dissolve. Using a food processor or electric mixer, beat together butter and cheeses; add egg yolk, mustard and gelatin. 
2.Beat egg white until stiff BUT NOT DRY, and gently fold into mixture. Then fold in whipped cream.
3.Prepare a 1-cup souffle dish with a collar of oiled waxed paper or foil. Tie to the dish with string. Spoon mixture into the dish so that it comes up over the sides and up to the top of the collar. Chill for several hours or overnight. Remove the collar and serve with crackers and crudites.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 24, 2004)

Sounds good.... I LOVE blue cheese!    Im worried about the gelatin though.... any way around that?


----------



## kansasgirl (Sep 24, 2004)

Hmm. Why are you worried about the gelatin? You could try a kosher gelatin product, or even agar agar, but I am not sure what the results would be. Certainly worth a try!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 25, 2004)

I have been looking for this recipe for looooong time.  Did this come from Le Cordon Bleu Cookbook???  Just curious because that's where I got it the first time.

Back when I catered I made all this really good stuff - and dang if people didn't comment more on the homemade potato chips and this mousse!!!!!  There was lamb with rosemary pesto, prosciutto/melon/mozzarella kabobs, and other much more complicated stuff - all night long - gosh, what kind of chips are those??  That dip is wonderful - where did you get those chips??  Well, first you buy a $300 mandoline   ...


----------



## luvs (Sep 26, 2004)

that sounds absolutely delicious.


----------



## pancake (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Kansasgirl  Looks great!


----------



## caspalena (Oct 1, 2004)

That sounds so good.


----------

